# Should I be afraid, we may have a slasher in our midst?



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I don’t know when this actually happened because I just noticed it, but do you think the cats did this? :? :mrgreen:

There was a terrible fight the other night that I believe came about because of a stubborn cat that would not move from blocking the cat door or at least it sounded like that. They ran downstairs to continue and may have ended up in this place.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

El Chupacabra!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy Halloween, Batman! that looks like the aftermath of a horrendous batting!! If I remember correctly that is pretty new, right?


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Marcia said:


> Holy Halloween, Batman! that looks like the aftermath of a horrendous batting!! If I remember correctly that is pretty new, right?


LOL, Yes I just bought it this year I believe and its been in the shady side of the room so I really don't know what happened. I've seen stuff like this kept outside in the sun, but even then it would last a couple of years in full sun.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

My guess Johnny, is it's a cats version of a "Fight in the Octagon" !!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

You may have more than one slasher in that house!


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

cat owner again said:


> You may have more than one slasher in that house!


Oh god, I hope they don't hit my leather couch. :shock:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Might be too late - have you checked the back side? Might be in shreds by now!


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Marcia said:


> Might be too late - have you checked the back side? Might be in shreds by now!


You know they do spend a lot of time behind there. I'm terrified to look. My wife made heavy covers for the couches, but they are recliners and they could get between the back cover if they wanted to. :fust


----------

